# Steamboat, Colorado



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Playing this Sunday through next Friday. Shows every night folks. 

Herfing visitors welcome.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Went to Steamboat 4 years ago and really liked the whole deal. Great snow, good people, close airport, nice restaurants, can't be beat. Wish I could do it again, I'd smoke one with you on the deck.

Hopefully they'll get some fresh while you're there. Skiing in waist deep Colorado powder is something to experience. 

We'll be in Mammoth this weekend.

Enjoy yourself!!!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Wish I could make it out there, enjoy Dave!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Playing this Sunday through next Friday. Shows every night folks.
> 
> Herfing visitors welcome.


Send me a ticket and I am there for ya.. Will bring smokes!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Heres a relatively unknown ski fact.

If you are over 40, the term Apres Ski is french for 2 beers a burger and bed.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Same pics as last year, babes in the tub, wasn't that you big guy, Enjoy again and stay away from the yellow snow, and bunnies for that matter.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Lucky Bastard!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Thats my #1 favorite ski area. Aspen is #2. Hope you have fun.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

That rocks Dave!!! Steamboat is about 3.5 hours from the Denver area. I have a tee time on Sunday, and of course work M-F. So close and yet so far. If it turns out there is any chance of making it, I'll try to get in touch. Watch out for the morons with very little skills that try to go off a jump on a crowded beginner slope and land on your loved ones (yes, it happenned to my GF). For those who haven't been there, all slopes funnel through the beginner runs at the bottom. Stay high on the mountain and the skiing is fantastic. Try the Elk tenderloin with black peppercorns at The Oar House.


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

You should have some great skiing this week! I was in Breckenridge this weekend and it was a little windy but some great snow on Sunday!

Wish you were going to be in Steamboat over the weekend...that darn job always gets in the way of those weekday plans!


----------

